# Mango-Pineapple Wine



## DinoSorez (Aug 16, 2019)

Wanted to experiment with my little one gallon growlers while the big carboys and buckets are being used for blueberry and dragon's blood. 

Recipe: 

3 bottles of Looza Mango Juice
1 bottle of Looza Peach Juice 
(Very pulpy)
2 tsp. yeast nutrient 
1 tsp. yeast energizer 
1 tsp. tannin 
1/2 tsp. acid blend 
2 cup sugar 

Starting Gravity was 1.078 

It has been fermenting for about 2 weeks and half the jug is pulp haha, thinking about mixing in some apple wine that is almost finished, when I rack it.


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 16, 2019)

??? Thread title does not match your post???


----------



## DinoSorez (Aug 17, 2019)

Oh man, I'm sorry! Is there a way to change it?


----------



## DinoSorez (Aug 17, 2019)

Here is the picture of the mango-peach, just racked it with a little bit of Applewein.













IMG_1050



__ DinoSorez
__ Aug 17, 2019


----------



## Scooter68 (Aug 17, 2019)

Looks good but that's a bit too much head space if you plan on aging it AND I would recommend you age it not less than 6-9 months or until it clears (whichever takes longer).


----------



## Grape_City_Reefer (Nov 7, 2019)

I did a tropical mix from Wally-World think it was peach, pinapple, mango, and strawberry...? Final results were pleasant fruity wine that is an easy sipper, chilled after a hot day. Best advise is ours did well with about 6-12months of aging. Was not enjoyable at a young age.


----------



## bkisel (Nov 8, 2019)

I like the idea of experimenting with first just doing a gallon. Though there have been no epic fails there have been a number of 6 gallon experiment/trial wines I've made that were never made again.


----------

